# Imprimante HP C4480 : scanner non détecté



## lisaa (31 Octobre 2009)

Bonsoir à tous,

J'ai acheté une imprimante HP Photosmart C4480. Je suis sous OS X 10.4.11. La fonction imprimante marche correctement, mais quand je veux scanner, ça ne marche pas. J'ai réinstallé tous les drivers (sans passer par l'install personnalisée pour être sûre d'avoir ce qu'il faut pour scanner), mais quand j'ouvre l'utilitaire hp pour scanner, il me dit qu'aucun scanner n'est détecté. J'ai installé un autre logiciel de scan, idem.

J'ai essayé de chercher un peu sur notre ami google, mais je n'ai rien trouvé qui concerne Tiger. Quelqu'un pourrait m'aider ?

Merci


----------



## lisaa (1 Novembre 2009)

Bon, suite de mes aventures :

Elle a refusé d'imprimer (démarrage de la tâche, qu'elle me dit, elle met du temps au démarrage). J'ai encore désinstallé-réinstallé, idem, puis j'en ai eu marre : j'ai passé 20 minutes à fouiller pour trouver le CD (jusque là j'avais utilisé les drivers de leur site).

Bilan : réinstallé à partir du CD, TOUT MARCHE !

Au final, si jamais ça ne marche pas, essayez de réinstaller, mais à partir du CD fourni, les drivers internet sont tout pourris


----------



## laf (1 Novembre 2009)

lisaa a dit:


> Au final, si jamais ça ne marche pas, essayez de réinstaller, mais à partir du CD fourni, les drivers internet sont tout pourris



Il est toujours hasardeux de vouloir tirer une règle générale d'un cas particulier.
Avec les 3 imprimantes HP que j'ai eu, il ne fallait surtout pas utiliser les drivers des CD fournis mais ceux sur le site HP. Après, reste à trouver les bons, ce qui n'est pas le plus facile.


----------



## lisaa (1 Novembre 2009)

Tu as raison, je reformule : Parfois, en testant des drivers venant d'une source différente (Internet/CD), ça peut marcher, puisque visiblement, ce ne sont pas les mêmes


----------



## rockny (20 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,
même problème, avec imac 24 (refurb déc 09), installation avec CD HP: scanner non reconnu. 
Nouvelle installation selon procédure HP internet, (drivers téléchargés), TOUT FONCTIONNE !!!!


----------

